# Should we not keep batteries in flashlights?



## kokopoko (Oct 17, 2010)

Every time I need to use my flashlight, the batteries are dead from being corroded. Should we just not put batteries in flashlights till we need to use it?


----------



## Trancersteve (Oct 18, 2010)

:welcome:

What batteries are you using in your flashlight?

Alkaline batteries are very prone to leaking when left inside a device for long periods of time.

You could go down the route of using rechargeable batteries: Low self discharge Ni-Mh rechargeable batteries such as Sanyo Eneloop or Uniross Hybrio would be suitable and will not leak over time.

Disposable Lithium batteries would be an option to look at if you don't want to go down the route of using rechargeable batteries.


----------



## march.brown (Oct 18, 2010)

kokopoko said:


> Every time I need to use my flashlight, the batteries are dead from being corroded. Should we just not put batteries in flashlights till we need to use it?


 My AA and AAA Lithium Primary cells (Energisers) have a date on them (March 2023) so I can leave them in their torches for another thirteen years and they should be OK ... I would suggest that you try them rather than the Alkalines ... I doubt very much that you would be able to leave your alkalines for thirteen years and still have a useable torch.
.


----------



## rushnrockt (Oct 19, 2010)

march.brown said:


> My AA and AAA Lithium Primary cells (Energisers) have a date on them (March 2023) so I can leave them in their torches for another thirteen years and they should be OK ... I would suggest that you try them rather than the Alkalines ... I doubt very much that you would be able to leave your alkalines for thirteen years and still have a useable torch.
> .



Lithium batteries (especially newer ones) would do well for an even longer time. Alkaline are anywhere between 3-8 years depending on their size (larger = longer life) and manufacturer.


----------



## qqqqqqqman (Oct 19, 2010)

Up to this point, I've only used alkalines and usually just leave them out until I need them. No use letting them discharge for nothing. I haven't ever run into a situation where I needed light "immediately".

With my likely upgrades coming to flashlights that use 18650, I need to check out that issue with those, too 

**


----------



## carrot (Oct 19, 2010)

qqqqqqqman said:


> Up to this point, I've only used alkalines and usually just leave them out until I need them. No use letting them discharge for nothing. I haven't ever run into a situation where I needed light "immediately".
> 
> With my likely upgrades coming to flashlights that use 18650, I need to check out that issue with those, too
> 
> **


Lithium batteries do not leak like alkalines do.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 19, 2010)

If you aren't going to check it 3-6 times a year and not going to use it once a month.... don't store alkaleaks in it.


----------



## levi420 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have bought some old stuff with leaky nicads in it. Li-ion you don't want the voltage to drop to low, or it will damage the cell.


----------



## qqqqqqqman (Oct 19, 2010)

carrot said:


> Lithium batteries do not leak like alkalines do.


 

On that note, for instance, how long can you keep 18650s reliably in a flashlight without recharging them or using them? A month? 3 months? A year? 

**


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 19, 2010)

qqqqqqqman said:


> On that note, for instance, how long can you keep 18650s reliably in a flashlight without recharging them or using them? A month? 3 months? A year?
> **



With no parasitic drain a year should be no problem whatsoever. If you have a light with anodised threads that will not light with the tailcap loosened then I would store it with the tailcap loosened to eliminate the possibility of a parasitic drain.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 19, 2010)

qqqqqqqman said:


> On that note, for instance, how long can you keep 18650s reliably in a flashlight without recharging them or using them? A month? 3 months? A year?
> 
> **



depends on the flashlight. If the light does not have an electronic circuit in it that drains a small amount of current waiting for you to hit the button you may have to charge it once every month or three, but if the light doesn't have any vampiric drain to it I would say you could leave it in for a few years as lithium ion doesn't self discharge very fast at all. If you have a dmm you could put it on the lowest scale and remove the tailcap and test to see what current it is drawing WHILE OFF, don't turn it on while doing this you will zot your meter. If the draw is even 1ma then it will drain 24ma/day or about 150ma/week 600ma/month etc.


----------



## Battery Guy (Oct 19, 2010)

levi420 said:


> I have bought some old stuff with leaky nicads in it.



Wow, they must have been really old cells. Modern NiCd and NiMH cells are built with an electrolyte-starved design. If you ever happen to open one you will find that it is barely damp inside, with no visible liquid. This is why you hardly ever hear of a NiCd or NiMH cell leaking. They may vent and release gas, but rarely if ever do they leak liquid electrolyte.

NiZn cells are a different story. These appear to have a flooded design and leak like sieves when mistreated.

Cheers,
BG


----------



## Dude Dudeson (Oct 19, 2010)

qqqqqqqman said:


> On that note, for instance, how long can you keep 18650s reliably in a flashlight without recharging them or using them? A month? 3 months? A year?
> 
> **


 
Personally if I were to own any flashlight that might see no usage for many weeks at a time, yet wanted to keep it equipped with batteries, I would settle for nothing but lithium primaries. With a usage rate like that I am of the opinion that the advantages outweigh the drawbacks.

Unless there was literally a situation like "every last Saturday of the month I need to run the light for several hours"...

If I had a flashlight that could be expected to sit in storage for a YEAR I would not keep any battery in it. I'd keep cells on the side, regardless of type. I'd also have to question whether I should keep the light at all. I may be a flashaholic, but I'm not a flashlight collector (at least by CPF standards lol!).


----------



## rushnrockt (Oct 20, 2010)

I've had same alkaline batteries in my 3AA Maglite for the past 2 years. The light is always in the car, mounted on the dash and I live in Arizona. Batteries are yet to leak. This is basically my experiment on how long it can last.


----------



## vali (Oct 20, 2010)

Battery Guy said:


> Wow, they must have been really old cells. Modern NiCd and NiMH cells are built with an electrolyte-starved design. If you ever happen to open one you will find that it is barely damp inside, with no visible liquid. This is why you hardly ever hear of a NiCd or NiMH cell leaking. They may vent and release gas, but rarely if ever do they leak liquid electrolyte.
> 
> NiZn cells are a different story. These appear to have a flooded design and leak like sieves when mistreated.
> 
> ...



I had some very old NiCads (maybe from the 80's) that had some kind of "leak". Near the cathode they developed some kind of whit crystals, but not the kind of leak you can get with alkalines (like a corpse bleeded to death).


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 20, 2010)

vali said:


> I had some very old NiCads (maybe from the 80's) that had some kind of "leak". Near the cathode they developed some kind of whit crystals, but not the kind of leak you can get with alkalines (like a corpse bleeded to death).



I have some old generic nimh cells I pulled from cell phone packs that when charged fast will do the same thing. a little white powder around the top seal which is no big deal as they kept on working and you just scrape it off and go on.


----------



## flatline (Oct 20, 2010)

Rechargeable cells and lithium primaries (CR123, L92, and L91) don't leak. If you have to store a light with cells in it, find a way to use these. Otherwise, either store the cells next to the light or make sure the light is disposable.

I bought some battery upsizers so that I could store my 4D beater with duraloop AAs in it and I keep a box of D cells next to it under the sink. I also have some $1 throw-away 2D lights with cheap cells in them as loaners.

--flatline


----------



## leonar (Oct 22, 2010)

Buy good quality batteries and it will be fine to keep the battery in your flashlight


----------



## flatline (Oct 22, 2010)

leonar said:


> Buy good quality batteries and it will be fine to keep the battery in your flashlight



If only this were true. :sigh:

Alkalines of all brands are leak risks.

--flatline


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Oct 22, 2010)

leonar said:


> Buy good quality batteries and it will be fine to keep the battery in your flashlight


I wouldn't keep alkalines in anything unless I was sure to check it often for leaks. I have had way too many things ruined by them.


----------



## ecallahan (Oct 22, 2010)

rushnrockt said:


> I've had same alkaline batteries in my 3AA Maglite for the past 2 years. The light is always in the car, mounted on the dash and I live in Arizona. Batteries are yet to leak. This is basically my experiment on how long it can last.


 
I had Duracell 'C' batts in my light in my work truck for the past 2 to 3 years, with spares in the glove compartment. I check them every month or two. Checked them a few weeks ago and the batts in the light and in the glove compartment had all leaked. Unfortunately, I need some type of primary battery in the light, so that means alkaline. I intend to change them out at least every 2 years from now on. I also have a G2 in this truck, and of course the lithium primary's are fine.


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 22, 2010)

flatline said:


> If only this were true. :sigh:
> 
> Alkalines of all brands are leak risks.
> 
> --flatline



Ahh, but does Alkaline Battery = good quality? I suggest not using alkaline batteries at all, for regular use - NiMH or Li-ion and for long term standby use - primary Lithium. Also any light with a parasitic drain should be stored with the tailcap loosened (assuming that this breaks the electrical circuit).


----------



## batman (Jan 7, 2012)

Last night I couldn't turn on my minimag aa (stock) so I opened it up. My Duracel alkalines leaked and battery acid got all over my hand. one battery was removable but the other could not be ejected, basically the light is toasted so I dropped it right where I was standing straight into the thrash. What if that had been a light worth more than 2 cents?..I'm weary of alkalines now.


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 7, 2012)

I only use rechargeable batteries and lithium primaries and i allways leave them in the lights i have Varta and GP ni-mh and duracell cr123a also one soshine 18650 for my Olight M20S and no problems yet :thumbsup:


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 7, 2012)

Doublepost sorry


----------



## välineurheilija (Jan 7, 2012)

Triplepost sorry problems with connection


----------



## moldyoldy (Jan 7, 2012)

a long time ago I worked in the USForestService in Northern Idaho. One day I was told to cull batteries in the district warehouse. At that time the USFS removed any battery from storage after 2 years. At first I thought - free batteries (!) and asked my fire boss if I could take them. "sure, good luck". wow, what a disappointment. Most of them could not decently light one of our headlights and even the ones I "saved", did not run very long. caveat: it was 2 years from Gov. acquistion, but they were name-brand batteries, mostly D-cell. IOW, a storage life of 2 years for good primary cells = junk. Not sure what their policy is today.


----------



## Bozzlite (Jan 8, 2012)

Although this thread was started back in 2010 it still has relevance. I have lost several electronic devices, including flashlights, to the leaky alkalines. 

Therefore, I must recommend to remove the (alkaline) batteries from any device that is not going to be used on a regular basis.

I hope Kokopoko is out there lurking.


----------



## h_nu (Jan 8, 2012)

I probably have over 60 flashlights. The heavily used ones have NiMH, the must be ready but not often used have Li, and the old beaters had the batteries that came with them. I too have lost a few due to alkaline leakage. I used to leave flashlights in all my jackets but have found even the name brands can leak in only 1 year. It's time to go through every flashlight and remove batteries. There is a New Years resolution for you if you needed one.


----------



## BadBulb4U (Jan 9, 2012)

Last week I had to clean battery leakage in my Black and Decker Snake light. I put the batteries in it last year and they were already leaking. The year before I had a battery leak in my 4D cell Maglite and still can't get the batteries out! Maybe I'll learn my lesson this time when using alkalines.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Jan 9, 2012)

I keep cells in roughly half of my lights. (NiCDs, NiMH, NiMH-LSD and Alkalines) I have only had leaks from alkys -- but that was years and years ago. 

This is a big issue for me as I always stock *a few years supply* of every type of primary cell we use. First In, First Out.

One CPFer wrote he had seen new, as yet unpurchased alkalines leaking _in their original packaging_ while on display in the retail store he worked in. I can see how a pallet of new cells could be damaged if they tipped off a forklift. Having worked with retail stock myself it's also easy to imagine individual cases of cells inadvertently damaged by stockers.

After reading over and over about alkalines increased fragility due to thinner separators and skins it finally dawned on me that I needed to be far more careful about *who* I bought them from. 

Years ago I stopped buying primary cells from anyone who doesn't sell hundreds of thousands of cells a year. That way 90% of the pallets moved by the forklift drivers are *batteries* and not barbecues, baseball bats or space heaters. That way I don't have to worry as much that some part-timer in a drug-hardware-grocery store handled them roughly without ever giving it any thought.

I have done very well with this method. I buy online from specialty houses. I may buy exactly what I want and the price is right.

I know that this only mitigates one of the issues but it works for us.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 9, 2012)

I keep either lithium primaries, eneloops or Li-ION cells in my lights, haven't had any leakage problems. Found a MagLite LED light the other day that I hadn't used in a couple years. Not only did it turn on and not leak, the eneloops only took about 10 min to top off in the charger!


----------



## Itinifni (Jan 9, 2012)

Like most here I use lithium primaries in long term storage lights (glove box, lights in my plumbing bag, electrical bag, etc.) and NiMH in most everything else. A few lithium ion lights now just for kicks and to see what everyone always talking about. One exception though, I have a 1AA EDC that I use to suck every bit of energy out of Alks after they're done in remotes but I check it almost every day. A side note, I only use the Alkalines in the remotes that belong to Comcast, my remotes have Eneloops .

I'd like to point out something to the folks that mentioned they've thrown out Maglites due to battery leakage. Maglite has an agreement with Duracell, Eveready and Ray-O-Vac, http://www.maglite.com/faq_details.asp?faqProd=1AAA

Yet another reason I still swear by Maglite.


----------

